

Hacker Poll: Do You Use Any of the APIs Google is Shutting? - wicknicks
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/05/hacker-poll-google-apis.php

======
dlsspy
I built this on the translate API a long time ago, but nobody really cared so
I let it die: <http://dustin.github.com/2009/07/11/skyscraper.html>

